# Obadiah Hughes



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2007)

Obadiah Hughes, English Puritan (d. January 24, 1704) was ejected from his his studies at Oxford for nonconformity in 1662. He spent time in prison for nonconformity in the following years. He also contributed the annotations on Hebrews found in Matthew Poole's Annotations.


----------

